# NEW FROM the SOUTH (PICS/VIDEO) :)



## colby2ya (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, finally doing my official newbie thread! Ima make this quick and sweet, I'm naturally a wakeboarder and wakesurfer then decided to try snowboarding out 2 years ago and fell in love immediately. Really, i can't get enough of it. Sucks though, b/c most of my friends aren't into stuff like that or can't really afford to go . Very expensive for us living out in Louisiana. My first trip i went to (which was prolly not the best idea) but the place is awesome is jackson hole. I was way out of my league but loved the place. Recently last year i went to winter park and copper mountain. Winterpark was ok, lots of flat spots and copper mt. was pretty fun...first time i got to ride in fresh pow, definitely different but it was awesome; I see why everybody loves snow days now lol. I've only been riding 9 days total so far, looking to put some more miles this year! I will be heading to keystone this year on dec18th so maybe hopefully i get to meet some of you guys/gals...i need some more snowbirds in my life! Trying to come dec11th weekend also for early season (good prices) but struggling trying to find somebody to go! THreads are usually better with pics and videos so ....

THis is my boat/rig...mostly just wakesurf now...wakeboarding been tearing me up (getting old sucks)


















Here is a quick chop i made of my 2014 season @ winterpark and copper mountain. Kinda boring compared to some of yall videos i've seen! Hopefully to get some better footage this year! Not sure if the video will work, having some copyright issues with the music. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR7LfREPxe8


Well that's it, looking forward to meeting some of yall! And if yall ever come down this way, let me know, i can introduce you to wakeboard, surfing, and some crawfish!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

welcome to the forum and snowboarding nice boat...








:snowboard1:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> welcome to the forum and snowboarding nice boat...
> 
> :snowboard1:


I rented similar boat in FL.. I can definitely say I'm not a sea wolf. 
Sea sickens got the hold of me by the end of the day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> I rented similar boat in FL.. I can definitely say I'm not a sea wolf.
> Sea sickens got the hold of me by the end of the day.


Lol!!! Love the water!! I've been wanting to take wakeboard lessons for a couple years now. Got a cousin "in law" with a boat, but just haven't been able to make it happen. 

Just as with my attempt at snow skiing, I tried waterskiing once 20+ years ago! (Sucked ass at it!). I'm hoping I take to wakeboarding as naturally as I did snowboarding. :hairy:

Welcome to the forum! _Move NORTH!!_ Plenty of lakes in CO. UT. WY. etc. you'll be covered for stoke, summer n winter!!


----------



## colby2ya (Oct 30, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol!!! Love the water!! I've been wanting to take wakeboard lessons for a couple years now. Got a cousin "in law" with a boat, but just haven't been able to make it happen.
> 
> Just as with my attempt at snow skiing, I tried waterskiing once 20+ years ago! (Sucked ass at it!). I'm hoping I take to wakeboarding as naturally as I did snowboarding. :hairy:
> 
> Welcome to the forum! _Move NORTH!!_ Plenty of lakes in CO. UT. WY. etc. you'll be covered for stoke, summer n winter!!


Trust me I looked. There isn't to many jobs available for my profession. I'll miss Louisiana to much, i'll just have to stick to my 3 or 4 trips a year.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

colby2ya said:


> Trust me I looked. There isn't to many jobs available for my profession.


Gator wrangler?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Gator wrangler?


Nah,.. If he was? He could easily find a job wranglin' Texicans in any of the resorts!!  :hairy:


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

colby2ya said:


> Hey everyone, finally doing my official newbie thread! Ima make this quick and sweet, I'm naturally a wakeboarder and wakesurfer then decided to try snowboarding out 2 years ago and fell in love immediately. Really, i can't get enough of it. Sucks though, b/c most of my friends aren't into stuff like that or can't really afford to go . Very expensive for us living out in Louisiana. My first trip i went to (which was prolly not the best idea) but the place is awesome is jackson hole. I was way out of my league but loved the place. Recently last year i went to winter park and copper mountain. Winterpark was ok, lots of flat spots and copper mt. was pretty fun...first time i got to ride in fresh pow, definitely different but it was awesome; I see why everybody loves snow days now lol. I've only been riding 9 days total so far, looking to put some more miles this year! I will be heading to keystone this year on dec18th so maybe hopefully i get to meet some of you guys/gals...i need some more snowbirds in my life! Trying to come dec11th weekend also for early season (good prices) but struggling trying to find somebody to go! THreads are usually better with pics and videos so ....
> 
> THis is my boat/rig...mostly just wakesurf now...wakeboarding been tearing me up (getting old sucks)
> 
> ...



i like the video and i was at winter park last year too....what days did you go?

Go Falcons!


----------



## colby2ya (Oct 30, 2014)

andyl9063 said:


> i like the video and i was at winter park last year too....what days did you go?
> 
> Go Falcons!


We went kind of early, dec5th weekend i think. ha i can't even talk shit, my poor saints isn't looking to good...and from the sound of it next 5 years isn't going to look to good with the franchise shake up we about to have. 



mojo maestro said:


> Gator wrangler?


lol
Process Tech., mostly work in chemical plants.


----------

